# 900 U/Min für lüfterstrom?



## ЯoCaT (19. August 2011)

*900 U/Min für lüfterstrom?*

Hallo,
Hab ne frage zum lüfterstrom reichen eigentlich 900 u/min für eine gute kühlung oder muss es doch mehr sein?


----------



## Hideout (19. August 2011)

*AW: 900 U/Min für lüfterstrom?*

Die Frage: Wo und Wer? Der CPU Lüfter, Grafikkartenlüfter, Gehäuselüfter?
CPU und GPU Lüfter werden über PWM vom Board bzw. der Karte geregelt, darum brauchst dir keine Gedanken machen.

Also meinst du sicher Gehäuselüfter.
Auch da ist es unterschiedlich, z.B. ob es ein 120mm oder 140mm großer Lüfter ist. Der 140mm Lüfter muss natürlich nicht so schnell drehen um viel Luft zu befördern.

Für eine ausreichende Gehäusekühlung müssen die Lüfter aber eigentlich nicht auf voller Drehzahl laufen, da reichen dann auch 900U/Min oder weniger. Lässt sich aber Generell schlecht sagen weil jedes Gehäuse und jeder Lüfter etwas anders ist.


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (19. August 2011)

*AW: 900 U/Min für lüfterstrom?*

der frage schließe ich mich gern mal an: ich habe einen 800rpm NB XK1 in der front sowie im deckel + einen BQ Pure 120mm im heck. hab schon manchmal das gefühl, dass die zu wenig warme luft rausziehen bzw. zu wenig reingezogen wird.

*EDIT:* ich hab das midgard. den hdd-käfig habe ich ausgebaut & nutze nur den hinteren deckellüfter. alle weiteren "belüftungsöffnungen" & meshfronten habe ich geschlossen.


----------



## ЯoCaT (19. August 2011)

*AW: 900 U/Min für lüfterstrom?*

ja ich meinte gehäuse lüfter sry also kann ich ruhig ein langsamen nehmen!?


----------



## DeadlyTear (19. August 2011)

*AW: 900 U/Min für lüfterstrom?*

Ja. kannst du.
Hab selbst 3 Scythe Slipstreams mit 800RPM in Heck und Deckel. Sind unhörbar und reichen aus, um die Luft rauszubefördern.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. August 2011)

*AW: 900 U/Min für lüfterstrom?*

Ich hatte im Midgard die Gehäuselüfter bei ca 700 Upm laufen und es reichte für den Luftstrom


----------



## Uter (19. August 2011)

*AW: 900 U/Min für lüfterstrom?*

Jop, nur bei extremer Hardware braucht man mehr. Natürlich kann man mit schnelleren Lüftern das eine oder andere Grad gewinnen, aber das wär mir die Lautstärke nicht wert, dann lieber 3 Gehäuselüfter verbauen. 

@ Krabby:
Das reicht bei deiner Hardware locker (zumindest bei ungedrosselten Lüftern und ohne große Luftbremsen).


----------



## ЯoCaT (19. August 2011)

*AW: 900 U/Min für lüfterstrom?*

ahh danke da das grade so viele gelses haben wie is das eig wenn ich ein 4 pol y kabel an meine lüftersteuerung anschliesen also für 2 lüfter mehr, dann hat man doch eig ein leistunngs verlust oder also so das es nicht mehr richtig funtzt oder? habe ich da was flasch verstanden


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. August 2011)

*AW: 900 U/Min für lüfterstrom?*

Einen Leistungsverlust wird man dabei nicht bekommen


----------



## Uter (20. August 2011)

*AW: 900 U/Min für lüfterstrom?*

Es bleiben 12V, 5V und Masse, wenn du aber das Kabel an die Steuerung anschließen willst braust du vermutlich 3-Pin oder PWM Kabel und kein normales Molex.


----------



## >ExX< (20. August 2011)

*AW: 900 U/Min für lüfterstrom?*

kannst die Lüfter ruhig so langsam laufen lassen.
bei mir ist die CPU Temperatur grad mal 3 Grad höher wenn ich die Lüfter komplett runter regel.


----------



## 45thFuchs (20. August 2011)

*AW: 900 U/Min für lüfterstrom?*

Ich würde auch eher sagen anpassen auf druckgeräusch und allgemeine aerodynamik,bei guter synchronisierung des luftstroms wirds nichtmal wärmer als bei voller drehzahl aber weil der druck wegfällt bzw minimaler überdruck herrscht so gut wie unhörbar .


----------



## ghostadmin (20. August 2011)

*AW: 900 U/Min für lüfterstrom?*

Kommt ganz drauf an welche Lüfter du hast, bei solchen 70x70 Teilen wird 900 rpm wohl nicht ausreichen um genug Luft zu bewegen.


----------



## Schnibbel (20. August 2011)

*AW: 900 U/Min für lüfterstrom?*

Bei mir laufen die Lüfter komplett auf Sparflamme und mit den Temps bin ich sehr zufrieden. Gerade bei den Temperturen die z.Z. herrschen.
Vorne - 140er Silent Wing
Hinten - 120er Silent Wing
CPU - 120er Silent Wing PWM
Karte - 140er Thermalright TY PWM (geht leider nicht unter 690RPM)


----------



## Jackey555 (20. August 2011)

*AW: 900 U/Min für lüfterstrom?*

Bei mir dreht der schnellste Lüfter unter Last auf 900rpm (Graka) gefolgt von den 120er Multiframes (vorne 650, hinten 800). Die 140mm Lüfter lass ich an der CPU mit 700rpm laufen, den 140er Gehäuse oben mit max 600 (da man den sonst schon hört). Die Temps sind trotz Übertaktunk und relativ geschlossenem Gehäuse alle im Grünen. 

Als ich noch ein CF System hatte (wovon ich abrate) mussten alle Lüfter deutlich höhere Drehzahlen fahren um der gesteigerten Abwärme Herr zu werden.

Pauschal also nicht zu beantworten ob 900rpm reichen, aber man kann alles so ausrichten das es reicht.


----------

